# Green spots on my Monte #2s..



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi all. My wife ordered up a box of Monte #2s for Christmas and they just arrived. a number of the cigars have green blotches on them. It isn't fuzzy and it doesn't rub off. I've seen this before, and always assumed it was mold. But , uh, is it necessarily mold? I've done some searching and a number of websites claim that this is characteristic of Cuban seed tobacco. Of course, none of these websites offers a photo of "acceptable" greenspots. 

Any input would be appreciated. thanks


Oh, and a here's a machine gunning dude scaring the poop oout of a cow

:gn :BS


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

The spots are not fuzzy but as if it is "in the leaf" right?
You are good to go. I had the same thing with the same brand. From what I have learned this is basically inherent to cuban seed (not just cuban grown) tobacco. If I am not mistaken what occurs is the morning dew magnifies the sun light and causes this discoloration. this was more evident in the 2000-2001 years for some reason. anyway If you are still unsure send one to me and I will taste test it with one of mine and let you know how good they are  

Enjoy them they should be fine! BTW what year are they?

T


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

What PP said. Seen plenty of smokes with these green spots.



magno said:


> Oh, and a here's a machine gunning dude scaring the poop oout of a cow
> 
> :gn :BS


I thought that was "shooting the Sh*t" :r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

partagaspete said:


> If I am not mistaken what occurs is the morning dew magnifies the sun light and causes this discoloration.


agreed 100%. no worries


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Thank You Thank You Thank You...*

...seriously, though....THANK YOU everyone . I had a feeling when I openened the box and saw the green on some cigars but not all of them, and no fuzz, that I had nothing to worry about. But given that my plan is to age them for at least 6 months, I didn't want to come back to a a box o' mold. Thought maybe I'd have to quaranteen the green ones. That would sucks -- especially as this is a gift, my very first box of ISOMs, and the first box ever for my new humidor.

Anyhoo. Thanks again. My source was quite prompt, by the way, and the cigars were in great shape when I got them. If any of you are interested in just where in the hell I got them, PM me. (I don't remember CS's policy on mentioning retailers by name online) But know that I will order from them in the future.

Oh , and, y'all are sure it wasn't these dudes that done "greened" my stogies, right ?

u


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Hated to top this thread, especially since I am adding something contradictory. It is true that the green spots are an inherent genetic trait of cuban tobacco, but as for water spots, when they develop, they are the white-yellow round spots that are more round usually. The sun is magnified through a droplet of water and it produces this vanilla colored burn spot. The green blotches are very different and can be nearly any shape and size and are just a GREAT sign that you are smoking the real thing. What is odd to me is that while this is srictly a genetic trait, why do you not see them on "cuban seed" tobacco grown around the world...hmmmm. In either case, they are not mold nor a bad thing at all other than visually.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Hated to top this thread, especially since I am adding something contradictory. It is true that the green spots are an inherent genetic trait of cuban tobacco, but as for water spots, when they develop, they are the white-yellow round spots that are more round usually.


Well, I also have a contrary opinion of the green spots. From my readings of PNAS (Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences) and Nature, the green spots are in fact areas where the leaf was attacked by Trichoderma harzianum. This is common in Cuban tobacco because of their climate, the spores in their fields, and susceptibility of the strains of tobacco that they use. Because there are some toxins that are formed by this mold, I must strongly advise magno to send the box to me for analysis. I have been working on this for several years and have a thermal analysis procedure that I have perfected for this unique and difficult assay. I WILL NOT CHARGE FOR THE ANALYSIS, but the assay sadly will destroy the cigars. You can just send the 2 or 3 with the most spots if you like magno. THIS IS FOR YOUR OWN SAFETY.....would I lie just to get some Monte 2s? :BS :BS :r


----------



## g.gekko (Dec 31, 2004)

This characteristic found on many Cuban cigars is known as mottling(sp). It usually occurs during the rolling process. Since rollers keep their hands very wet so as to better form the cigar, and the tobacco is also moderately wet during the rolling, what usually happens is that a small drop of water can bead on the wrapper and cause an extra amount of Chlorophyl to stain the wrapper and form these green spots. This typically doesn't happen util after the cigars are boxed and other chemical processes begin to break down and the cigars are drier.

By the way this won't disappear with age. I have several boxes with 10+ years of age and these spots can still be found. 

Nothing to worry about though.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

G. Gekko- Great first post on Club Stogie.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Welcome to the club Mr. Gekko.

Greed is Good


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

magno said:


> Hi all. My wife ordered up a box of Monte #2s for Christmas and they just arrived. a number of the cigars have green blotches on them. It isn't fuzzy and it doesn't rub off. I've seen this before, and always assumed it was mold. But , uh, is it necessarily mold? I've done some searching and a number of websites claim that this is characteristic of Cuban seed tobacco. Of course, none of these websites offers a photo of "acceptable" greenspots.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated. thanks
> 
> ...


If my wife ordered me a box of Monte #2 my eysight would be all fuzzy and I'd probably see spots as well.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Gekko, I just got a few in myself and found the same green spots on several sticks. I didn't think it was mold but didn't really know what it was.

Very good information.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Well this is certainly good information.
I've actually seen this exact thing on some Dominican Partagas that I had. So it doesn't necessarily have to be a Cuban cigar.....Just an FYI.


----------



## g.gekko (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you gentleman..good too be aboard.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

welcome, gekko


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, I've actually seen these green blotches on some OpusX. Until now, I was always under the impression it was mold, but when I got an entire box of Montes of which 10 smokes had large green blotches but no fuzz, I was suspicious that I had misdiagnosed the condition all along . The fact that there was no sign of Fuzz should have tipped me off, but OpusXs tend to come in so wet that I always assumed they were mold proned ( which they could very well be)



Uniputt said:


> Well this is certainly good information.
> I've actually seen this exact thing on some Dominican Partagas that I had. So it doesn't necessarily have to be a Cuban cigar.....Just an FYI.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i was about to re-post when i found this ol thread in the search. i was panicking because i got a box of my beloved Perdomo La Tradicion Champages in and about one in 3-4 cigars has the green blotches. anyway i snapped a picture for anyone wondering what some of us have our panties in a twist over...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> The spots are not fuzzy but as if it is "in the leaf" right?
> You are good to go. I had the same thing with the same brand. From what I have learned this is basically inherent to cuban seed (not just cuban grown) tobacco. If I am not mistaken what occurs is the morning dew magnifies the sun light and causes this discoloration. this was more evident in the 2000-2001 years for some reason.
> 
> T


Great info!


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Gispert natural coronas also have spots on the cigars, not every one, but maybe 5 out of a box.


----------

